# String splitten und in ArrayList speichern



## skuki (25. Jul 2014)

Hallo, 

habe eigentlich eine leichte Übung, aber irgendwo ist "der Hund" drin :/

Habe einen String gegeben der ID's beinhaltet die mit Beistrichen getrennt sind. Um diesen aufzuteilen verwende ich einfach 
	
	
	
	





```
string.split(",")...
```
. Jetzt wird's blöd. Da ich nicht weis wie lange die Liste ist und ich die einzelnen ID's in eine Liste speichern soll, diese aber in einem Array sind, komme ich nicht weiter. 

Hoffe mir kann kurz jemand helfen  

danke lg


----------



## Developer_X (25. Jul 2014)

Du weißt nicht wie viele ID's in der Liste sind?

Probiers doch mal so:

```
String gegeben = "asfsaf,hg232,adsg2,dgdsg24";
String[] ids = gegeben.split(",");
System.out.println(ids.length+" IDs");
```
Arrays haben in Java immer die Eingeschaft ".length" die angibt, wie viele
Elemente im Array vorhanden sind.

Mit ids[n] z.B. kannst du das (n+1). Element im Array aufrufen, und zu einer ArrayList hinzufügen.

m.f.G.: Developer_X


----------



## Joose (25. Jul 2014)

```
String gegeben = "asfsaf,hg232,adsg2,dgdsg24";
String[] temp = gegeben.split(",");
ArrayList<String> ids = new ArrayList<String>(Arrays.asList(temp));
```


----------



## skuki (25. Jul 2014)

Vielen Dank, so geht es noch schneller. Vielleicht braucht es ja mal jemand 

```
Arrays.asList(str).trim().split(",")
```


Oh da war ich ein paar Sekunden zu langsam  Danke euch


----------



## Joose (25. Jul 2014)

skuki hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank, so geht es noch schneller. Vielleicht braucht es ja mal jemand
> 
> ```
> Arrays.asList(str).trim().split(",")
> ```



[WR]Hier hat sich ein Syntaxfehler eingeschlichen!
Die schließende Klammer vom 
	
	
	
	





```
asList
```
 gehört ans Ende des Ausdrucks!
[/WR]


----------

